# GT500 with Kit



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

TTT for a great guy and a great price.


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

INGOZI said:


> TTT for a great guy and a great price.


 I'll agree with at least one of the "greats" in that post :thumbs_up


----------



## impacthunt (Jun 14, 2008)

watse great ?


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

What would it involve to change this bow to a 29" draw and a lower poundage. I dont think I could develope a good form learning at 80 lbs.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Ryan - you may need to go a bit shorter on the DL.


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Hey James thanks for looking out for me, I am a little wider than I look! I have had my self measured at a Pro shop and they said 29" 

By rough calculation, my relaxed arm span is 186cm or 73". Divide this by 2.5 and I get 29.2" as my draw. 

I have been thinking about this bow and have decided that a superfast machine is probably not the smartest tool to learn with. I am thinking Hoyt, a 2009 Alphamax 35 or an older Vulcan or a demo Maxiss. Something will come up.


----------



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

*r6000*


----------



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

Thanks all,it has been Sold!


----------

